# Anyone Using / Hosting Plex?



## robbyhicks (Feb 6, 2015)

I love plex, (Just bought lifetime premium) so is anyone here using it?  Do you see a market for hosting plex servers?

https://forums.plex.tv/index.php/topic/86836-plex-server-cloud-hosting/

Seems there's a bit of interest, but doesn't look to be profitable.

On a side note - if anyone wants to share their plex library, I'd be happy to share mine opcorn:


----------



## MannDude (Feb 6, 2015)

Pretty sure @HalfEatenPie runs a Plex server though I personally know nothing about Plex as having never used or seen a need for it for myself. (yet)


----------



## pbgben (Feb 6, 2015)

I have a client that hosts their Plex with us. So people defiantly do it..


----------



## Munzy (Feb 6, 2015)

I host my plex on a colo'd server 

Works wonders, make sure to change a few settings so the whole world can't access your content via local sharing.... 

Also, my suggestion would be not to get a VPS, but rather a dedicated server, and thus why it would be unprofitable....


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 6, 2015)

Munzy said:


> Also, my suggestion would be not to get a VPS, but rather a dedicated server, and thus why it would be unprofitable....


Unprofitable unless you're French and receive government energy subsidies for using renewable energy sources and then selling an i3/i5 for 15-20 euros can be profitable.. 

Google 'Kimsufi and plex'..


----------



## trewq (Feb 6, 2015)

Munzy said:


> I host my plex on a colo'd server
> 
> 
> Works wonders, make sure to change a few settings so the whole world can't access your content via local sharing....
> ...


How much bandwidth do you use while streaming? I host mine locally, don't think my connection is good enough for streaming from an external source.


----------



## Munzy (Feb 6, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Unprofitable unless you're French and receive government energy subsidies for using renewable energy sources and then selling an i3/i5 for 15-20 euros can be profitable..
> 
> Google 'Kimsufi and plex'..


I still think it would be unprofitable due to the needs for large (redundant) storage space, as well as the possibility for high bandwidth/cpu usage for a whole family.


----------



## Munzy (Feb 6, 2015)

trewq said:


> How much bandwidth do you use while streaming? I host mine locally, don't think my connection is good enough for streaming from an external source.



depends on the day, but personally I can use upwards of 10GBs a month just listening to music from my phone / home computer / second phone / work computer / and anything else. Don't watch many movies.

I can also eat through a lot of bandwidth when watching channels, that are properly integrated with plex. Jon Stewart is one.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 6, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Pretty sure @HalfEatenPie runs a Plex server though I personally know nothing about Plex as having never used or seen a need for it for myself. (yet)


Yep.  I do have a Plex server up running on a 1 TB Hard drive.  It's not bad, but I've basically stopped using it since I've been watching more and more shows and movies on Netflix.

Also it doesn't hurt that I really don't watch a lot of TV or movies.


----------



## Kalam (Feb 7, 2015)

Run Plex on my FreeNas box at home. Share it with a few other friends that use Plex as well, and my upload speed can handle a couple 720p streams.


----------



## mikho (Feb 7, 2015)

I run plex @ home on my Synology NAS and one on a Crissic server for when my friends and I watch GoT.


----------



## nunim (Feb 7, 2015)

I've heard of it before but never used it personally. I don't really understand the purpose... Why use Plex?


It seems to be an XBMC like player with a server component that supports transcoding, but pretty much everything plays MP4 these days, no?


My remote media is currently stored on a regular VPS running Nginx and streamd to my client via VLC on desktop or MXPlayer on Android.


What's the advantage to running Plex?


----------



## mikho (Feb 7, 2015)

Transcoding depending on network speed.


For instance I can stream movies using 3G without using all bandwidth on my account in two days.


----------

